# Painted canopy



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just finished building and painting a canopy for my 75 gal. Painted it with acrylic latex with kilz 2 primer. Was just wondering how long I should let it dry/cure before I can place it ontop of the aquarium. Tank will still have glass tops on it so dripage should not be to big of a problem


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I would let it dry overnight in the garage to air it out a bit. 24 hrs and you should be good to go especially with those glass tops. I've re-painted the inside of a canopy and put it back on immediately without problems, but...


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks


----------

